# fish freak out when lights come off



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

Like the topic says, my fish are starting to freak out when the lights turn off. I'm not sure if it's all of the fish or just one. I was at work tonight and when I called to talk to the wife she had a horror story for me involving the lights turning off, my male red empress jumping into the overflow, and the tank overflowing....what a fun night for a pregnant woman.

So needless to say, I'm in a bit of trouble for this and would like to know if anyone has any ideas as to why the fish are freaking out when lights are turned off and what I can do to fix this before it happens again.

If it helps the lights are on an automatic timer, and I have two normal output fluorescent bulbs


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Maybe you could try for a more gradual change of the lights? Either by using dimmable lights or by turning on/off the bulbs individually so the change isn't from bright to dark instantaniously.


----------



## xdustyj (Apr 14, 2007)

maybe try some led moonlighting???


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Both previous suggestions are good, I think, but I would wonder why this is happening all of a sudden or is it a fairly new tank?
I turn my tank light off first then wait a little to turn the room light off.


----------



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

Thank tank has been set up for a few months so its still fairly new, but this has never happened before. Just started last night.


----------



## Scooter Trash (Apr 29, 2008)

It's not uncommon for me to hear the somewhat unnerving sound of a fish taking flight.....sometimes it's shortly after the light goes off, sometimes it's quite a bit later and sometimes it's in the middle of the day. I just make it a habit of checking the tank after I hear the splashing to make sure everyone is present and accounted for (not to mention checking floor around the tank)...I've lost a few fish over the years to the flying fish routine. A couple of times I didn't find the remains until I moved.

If it's possible, you might try adding some strategically placed mesh around the open areas.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I don't use timers.
When I turn my lights on the tanks in the basement when I come home, I turn the room light on for 10 min. before turning on the tank light. Then I can turn the room light off.
Conversly at bed time, I turn on the roomlight, then turn off the tank light immediately. Ten min. later I turn off the room light.
Just not fair to the fish to jar them with the intense changes in light quantities.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I don't use timers.
When I turn my lights on the tanks in the basement when I come home, I turn the room light on for 10 min. before turning on the tank light. Then I can turn the room light off.
Conversly at bed time, I turn on the roomlight, then turn off the tank light immediately. Ten min. later I turn off the room light.
Just not fair to the fish to jar them with the intense changes in light quantities.


----------

